# Anchor point logic



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The main things to consider for your rear anchor is that it be repeatable and allow you to achieve good alignment with no softening. Individual build will have some effect as will the type of release.

Usually if you can achieve alignment with no softening, the specific anchor point becomes obvious. Then just work on repeatability.

Allen


----------



## adhcountry (Dec 9, 2010)

as aread said "time"....after 30 years of shooting mine is so natural I can't even start to explain how I settled into it Keep shooting and feeling the point of anchor it'll happen.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Ya...been shooting for a little over 25 years....fingers/compound....wrist strap for one year.....hinge about 4 months ago. Wish i would've went straight from fingers to a hinge.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

your hunting with a hinge?:mg:


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Who said I'm hunting????


----------

